# mk3 pcv delete the right way



## antiflag22skate (Feb 23, 2010)

just wondering what would be the right way to go about it should a catch can be used if so how should it be ran. could i just block of the crank case and filter the valve or should i run a hose from the valve to the intake im not sure what way to go plz help and maybe give pics of a catch hook up so i can see how to hook it up


----------



## antiflag22skate (Feb 23, 2010)

im kinda thinking i want a catch can catch can so any info on how i can make one or something thats a affordable price


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The right way would be to not alter the factory PCV system, repair it if it is not operating properly.

If you want to do a catch can, do a search. Many threads on here relating to ABA catch cans...


----------



## antiflag22skate (Feb 23, 2010)

i guess what i really want to know is do i need to run both the crank case hose and the valve cover hose to the catch can or just one of them and do i need a filter on it


----------



## jbrickbm (Oct 30, 2011)

im getting alot of blowback out of my pcv valve and I was thinking about deleting it as well....what would be the benefit of deleting it?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

there is NO ADVANTAGE to deleting it, unless you actually WANT your engine to puke oil from every gasket and seal..

the CCV system is on these cars for good reason.. and the stock system works good for all but the worst cases of engine blow by..


----------



## t.moe (Dec 8, 2011)

What about running a catch can inline from the PCV to the intake, to stop the oil from gunking up the the intake track?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Glegor said:


> there is NO ADVANTAGE to deleting it, unless you actually WANT your engine to puke oil from every gasket and seal..
> 
> the CCV system is on these cars for good reason.. and the stock system works good for all but the worst cases of engine blow by..


Truth.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

take the valve cover PCV and disconnect it from the intake. Then if you have a stock rubber intake, go to a hardware sore and get a copper plug from your plumbing department. (paint it if you want) Then take a hose and connect it to the PCV port that you disconnected from the intake and put it in a catch can. I made a catch can by getting a stainles cup from the dollar store and order a small K&N crank case filter. I left the block vent connected to the PCV valve on the valve cover. You would be suprised how much crap comes out of there

http://www.knfilters.com/vent.htm


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

why are all you guys terrified of running your blow by into your intake manifold?

did someone tell you that it will make your muffler bearings need constant replacing or something??

theres CCV systems on almost EVERY SINGLE CAR ON THE ROAD.. they have no issues with them..

so why not just fix your CCV system? they are designed great on VWs..

i dont get it.. all you gasser guys are WEIRD!! :screwy:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

double post. stupid tablet.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Not almost every car. Every car, period. They've been required under emission laws for probably 30 years or more now.

They can be problematic, but not usually on VW 2.0 engines. Just like anything else thouhh, if it's broken, FIX IT! Don't just delete it and call it "fixed" :screwy:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I love how people add a catch can or a PCV filter because they think their 25$ fix is better than what some stupid automotive engineer was able to come up with.

Leave your PCV alone, you want a headache? come over to the 2.0T FSI world where when a PCV fails it allows 21psi of boost into your crank case pushing out every damn seal in your engine.


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jay-Bee said:


> I love how people add a catch can or a PCV filter because they think their 25$ fix is better than what some stupid automotive engineer was able to come up with.
> 
> Leave your PCV alone, you want a headache? come over to the 2.0T FSI world where when a PCV fails it allows 21psi of boost into your crank case pushing out every damn seal in your engine.


"_Leave your PCV alone, you want a headache? come over to the 2.0T FSI world where when a PCV fails it allows 21psi of boost into your crank_ _case pushing out every damn seal in your engine."_

isnt this exactly why you would want to delete the stock PCV after going to a FI setup? I'm in the middle of a turbo install and trying to figure this stuff out and where I live there are no emissions laws. So instead of leaving the possibility of allowing boost into the crankcase and blowing out your seals, disconnect that connection and let the crankcase vent to the atmosphere or a catch can if your a tree hugger.

This is an old thread but hey, look what you find when you use the search.


----------

